# Image Scaling Issue with IE7



## ducky303 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi

I'm having an image resizing/scaling issue with my Wordpress blog which is at http://www.onelargeprawn.co.za.

In the style.css for the theme that I'm using, I've specified that for any images that are to be used in posts, they are automatically resized to 440px so they fit nicely into the template and don't overrun the borders. I did this by using the following:


```
.post-content img {
    max-width: 440px;
}
```
Now in Firefox 3, this works well. In the example post below (http://www.onelargeprawn.co.za/2009/01/23/the-dark-knight-oscar-snub-god-is-angry/) , the image is 500px × 782px but it has been scaled down to 440px × 688px and shown properly.










But if I were to switch to IE7, and view the very same post, it looks like this:










You'll notice that the resized image in IE7 looks pretty bad compared to the same resized image in Firefox. This is happening to all images bigger than 440px, but is only isolated to IE7.

Does anyone know why this is happening? And more importantly, how do I fix it?

Thanks for your time,
ducky


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Perhaps FF has some sort of anti-aliasing?

Best thing to do is not make the images bigger than 400px.


----------



## ducky303 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Matt,

I've searched for hours and haven't found a solution that works for me. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's had this problem so it's a pity that there isn't a solid fix to this problem. Well there is I suppose, get everyone to use Firefox 

Yes so I'm thinking the manual resize is the only route available. It's just a little extra work, uploading the normal file and the 440px equivalent version.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

I also think you'd be best manually resizing the image to 440px. There's bound to be some distortion if the browser is resizing the image, even if it is Firefox.


----------

